# Hometown Discussions



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a quick note to check out the Hometown Discussions subforums if you haven't already. Some are more active than others, but they are a great place for discussions that are more specific to where you live.

Because these subforums are less active than others, it's not a bad idea to use the "Subscribe forum" link at the bottom of the page and check your Notification Options in the User Control Panel. :thumbup:


----------

